# Loctite Silicone safe?



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

GE silicone that is safe is the 100% pure silicone, window and door kind. It needs to not have the additives in it to be aquarium safe. 

Anything that is 100% Silicone with nothing added in, is aquarium safe.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

What I read is that GE silicone 1 is safe, but their silicone 2 is not. That is has a mold inhibitor that will kill all livestock. 

This stuff says it's aquarium safe, so I'm assuming it's fine. Just wanted to double check.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

newportjon said:


> What I read is that GE silicone 1 is safe, but their silicone 2 is not. That is has a mold inhibitor that will kill all livestock.
> 
> This stuff says it's aquarium safe, so I'm assuming it's fine. Just wanted to double check.


Yeah i couldn't remember exactly what they put into it so i just put "additives" the mold inhibitor will indeed ruin the water and kill the BB and the fish.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If it's actually labeled 'aquarium safe' it probably is. 

Also, if it says something about safe for food contact surfaces, it's probably safe (not certain on that - but the 'safe' silicones usually have it).

And definitely avoid anything that advertises as microbe/bacterial/mold/mildew/etc. resistant.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

the bottle of loctite clear silicone I have specifically says aquarium safe with a little happy fishy on it. I would think that should be ok


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

carpalstunna said:


> the bottle of loctite clear silicone I have specifically says aquarium safe with a little happy fishy on it. I would think that should be ok


Its possible okay. But I'd go with what 90% of the hobby uses. GE Silicon 1. Its the doors and windows with the blue labeling tube. Why would I use this, because its proven time and time again over the years. Any thing that says aquarium safe should work but how durable would it be vs coming from the factory silicone for tanks. GE get my vote here. I have resealed one of my tanks with it along with painters tape and I did a decent job for my first time. After a 3 week leak test, the seal job held up with 0 leaks on the first try.

Any silicone is toxic. It must be cured before you place it in the tank. 24hr minimum. I would give it a week if you can allow that time.


----------

